# Bildschirm 27 Zoll 4K mit Touch gesucht



## Legion-Pat (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

 

Ich suche wie im Betreff zu lesen einen Bildschirm.

 

Größe 24 - 27 Zoll

Auflösung 4K 3840 x 2160 

Kontrast gern hoch ist aber zweitrangig

Reaktionszeit nachrangig

 

Soweit erstmal kein Problem.

 

Nativ soll der Screen Touch fähig sein. Ein Nachrüsten führt meiner Erfahrung nach zu einer zu schlechten Touch-Auflösung. 

 

Solltet ihr eine Idee haben oder eine Touchscreen-Nachrüstung mit entsprechender Auflösung freue ich mich auf eine Meldung.

 

LG

Legion-Pat


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2019)

Also, die Kombination ist etwas schwierig. 24-27", dabei UHD und Touchscreen - gibt es eher nicht nativ.
Die meisten Geräte in der Diagonale mit Touchscreen haben nur Full-HD-Auflösungen. Im 27"-Bereich mit integrierter Touch-Funktion gibt es ein paar Geräte mit maximal 1.440p. Touch + UHD beginnt irgendwo bei 55". Ggfs. musst du dann doch nachrüsten.


----------

